# Frost Apiary



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Picked two queens up from Terry of Frost Apiary today and can not express enough what a great experience it was. The queens look fantastic. We talked bees for a little bit while I was there and it seems these queens are going to fit quite well into my apiary. Terry went above and beyond what he had to to make this transaction happen, and it's obvious he is passionate about the bees he raises and takes genuine pride in his work. Amazing to have this kind of resource basically in my backyard, and they are completely treatment free on top of everything else going for them. Can't wait to see how the queens do in my yard.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

This is my 2nd year to use them, but my first spring to have them. I agree with every thing you said. I really like their bees. The queens I got last year are building up at just the right speed for our flow. Their bees aren't "Italian package" calm, but aren't near as pissy as the other bees I've been keeping. I usually talk to Kim since Terry works night shift. They've been awesome to deal with. I got 6 overwintered queens from them a few weeks ago and have more ordered for early May. Two thumbs up from me.

They are small cell and treatment free. I don't know how they ever have any extra queens for me to buy. Last time I talked to Kim she said they had several nucs that weren't sold.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for reporting on them Brad. The queens definitely sound like winners and exactly what I'm looking for based on yours and Terry's description.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll be really, really surprised if they don't work well for you. I just checked on 4 caged queens that I installed on Friday. (I don't recommend this) I put them in a nuc with ONE frame of capped brood and the covering bees. They are released and already have one side of a frame laid full of eggs. They don't waste any time. I love their temperament. Like I said they are more testy than Italians but not nearly as aggressive as the bees I have had in the past. I decided 2 years ago that pissy bees aren't fun to keep so I spent the last 2 seasons weeding out overly aggressive bees. I have one hot hive left in a 5 over 5 over 5 nuc and I'm going to pinch that queen the next time I find her, split up the hive and requeen with Frost queens. I have eliminated any drone brood that they have tried to raise, which isn't much in a nuc set up.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Excellent, Brad. Really looking foward to it. I kinda have you to thank for discovering them from reading your post on here from last year. I've got one of mine in what ended up a queenless mating nuc and the other a two story medium 8 frame. As soon as I set the cage near the nuc I don't think I've ever seen bees as elated as those. You could see the change in behavior almost immediately. I haven't had any bees I couldn't tolerate since year 2, but having been through that experience I'm glad to learn they have what sounds like just the right temperament. I'm stoked.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

So if they get so popular that I can't buy queens, it's my fault? LOL

I don't know why they aren't #1 on the TF beekeepers wish list as a bee supplier. They've been treatement free since they started, which was in the 20's or 30's IIRC. May not have been that long, but it's been a LONG time ago. 

I'm gonna call them and see if I can get any royalties from adverstising.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

:shhhh: Shhh!


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Brad Bee said:


> They've been treatement free since they started, which was in the 20's or 30's IIRC. May not have been that long, but it's been a LONG time ago.


Since the 30's, you are correct.


----------

